# 300 u capacities



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got 1951 300u and I need to know how much oil I should buy & the filter number & brand? I'm going to change to a lighter oil for the Alberta winter. The filter is a canister type. It's the tractor in the photos.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Go to TractorData.com They have all the specs or about every tractor out here. Looks really great. good luck and have fun.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It should take less than 6 quarts oil. Our 350U takes about 4-5 if I am remembering correctly. I don't remember the filter number, but it was pretty standard for many of the IH tractors of the day. Our Farmall H and 350U take the same filter, so I keep a couple on hand for changes. Just make sure you know about how high it is, because the larger tractors like the M and the 400-450 had a taller filter. Any tractor parts house should be able to look them up for you. Even a place like NAPA could probably do it.

That's a damned fine looking tractor you got there. I hope to have my old, rusty, overworked, and beat up 350U looking like that in a few years. I have to replace the Fast Hitch due to extreme wear (one hole is 1" larger than it is supposed to be), and rebuild the carb and possibly toss in new sleeves and pistons, then give it a nice paint job.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

stephenscity said:


> Go to TractorData.com They have all the specs or about every tractor out here. Looks really great. good luck and have fun.


Thanks, I was at that site, it has allot of info there, except answers my questions. 


Country Boy said:


> It should take less than 6 quarts oil. Our 350U takes about 4-5 if I am remembering correctly. I don't remember the filter number, but it was pretty standard for many of the IH tractors of the day. Our Farmall H and 350U take the same filter, so I keep a couple on hand for changes. Just make sure you know about how high it is, because the larger tractors like the M and the 400-450 had a taller filter. Any tractor parts house should be able to look them up for you. Even a place like NAPA could probably do it.
> 
> That's a damned fine looking tractor you got there. I hope to have my old, rusty, overworked, and beat up 350U looking like that in a few years. I have to replace the Fast Hitch due to extreme wear (one hole is 1" larger than it is supposed to be), and rebuild the carb and possibly toss in new sleeves and pistons, then give it a nice paint job.


Thanks,  I was very lucky, I bought this one 2 years ago like this. It has been used very gently since it was new I think. I'll try a farm supply place today, it's just sometimes I like to have the info before I get there.

Thanks  :tractorsm


----------

